# Do you believe?



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I believe in the definite possibility of UFOs.
-The chances I figure are fairly good, being how big the universe is and the fact that we even exist to begin with.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes. I saw one


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Of course I do.:yes Like Shauna, I saw one with my own eyes.

I believe there is life out there...this universe if infinite. I just can't believe that they aren't there. And extraterrestrials are more advanced than we are. Very much so. I believe they helped build the pyramids. So, it makes sense to me that they could build the machines they do and visit our planet .. and others. They come to see how we are doing. I believe they helped cultivate our planet.

I also believe that they did most of those crop circles. They were so precise. Maps of their own unviverses and planets. Its amazing.

Soo ...........yeah I believe in UFO's.

and astrology

and God

and reincarnation

and in Atlantis and Lemuria......

:blah :blah :bla


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

unidentified flying object within earth's atmosphere? i certainly believe in life outside of this solar system but i don't think anything would be able to get as far as earth's atmosphere, and if they did i'm sure there would be more evidence then just some minuscule disc-shaped object in the sky.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I voted no because I thought you meant UFOs as in aliens coming to earth, of which there is no solid evidence of any such thing, but I do believe there are objects which have been seen in the sky and have not been able to be identified by those observing them. That doesn't mean they are from an alien world, however.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> unidentified flying object within earth's atmosphere? i certainly believe in life outside of this solar system but i don't think anything would be able to get as far as earth's atmosphere, and if they did i'm sure there would be more evidence then just some minuscule disc-shaped object in the sky.


Just seeing them? Have you ever heard of "Area 51"? Yeah, the government knows A LOT about UFO's.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

I assume in the vastness of the universe there could well be other intelligent life, but it's a huge leap to assume they know how to travel light years and, if so smart, would have any interest in us. If they could build such a stunning space craft, wouldn't we appear about as dumb as ants to them?


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I definitely believe in other intelligent life.. but UFOs? dunno..


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I don't believe in UFOs/intergalactic space invaders.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Do I believe in UFOs? Not a chance.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

not anymore than I beleive in fairy tales.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

My childhood friend of 25 years Sandy saw one with her brother.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Choosing to believe that there is no other life out there in the universe would be choosing to be blissfully ignorant. 

As far as the whole alien thing goes -no- I do not believe that there are aliens coming down probing farmers, killing our cows, and making crop circles. Area 51 is just a military air base that plays with experimental aircraft. 

There has never been, and probably will never be, a single scrap of real evidence to say otherwise. 

I do, on the other hand, enjoy listening to Coast to Coast AM for the entertainment value. Some times they almost get me to believe - Almost.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't say I "believe" in extraterrestrial life, but I think it's certainly a very high statistical probability. Life happened at least once, and the vast amount of star systems out there gives it a lot of chances to happen elsewhere. As for that life actually visiting us, I'd say that's a bit of a suspect claim. They would have to be using a method of travel completely unknown to current science, and they'd have to find us first. Even if they could pick up the incredibly weak signals (radio, TV, etc) that leak out from our planet, they'd have to be within ~100 light years of us to pick them up at all, as we've only been sending out those kinds of signals for ~100 years. 100 light years is an incredibly tiny slice of the observable universe. Even if they did find us, who's to say they'd even care? They won't be anything like us. We can't assume that they'd want to interact with us just because we'd want to interact with an alien civilization if we found it.

As for the supposed evidence of alien visitation, like the Egyptian pyramids, I don't really buy it. There is a clear evolution in Egyptian tomb design, beginning with simple pits, to mastaba-style, to step "pyramids", to some failed experiments with true pyramids, and finally to true, stable, pyramids. This evolution, and especially the failed "experimental" pyramids shows the handiwork of humans, not aliens. Unless an alien civilization that can build a craft which can traverse interstellar distances would have a hard time figuring out how to build a simple geometric shape out of stones. The pyramids at Giza were the product of thousands of years of trial-and-error by humans, not built perfectly the first time by aliens.

I understand why so many people think they've seen alien craft, though. I remember once when myself and a few friends were outside stargazing, we suddenly saw this extremely bright light just above the trees. It truly looked like it was darting from side-to-side to all of us. I could see how anyone could mistake it for some kind of moving craft or object. After looking at it a while longer, I finally realized it was Sirius. It was the movement of the trees and powerlines around it, along with atmospheric distortion, that made it appear to move.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think there is a possibility that there are aliens out there.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw one, my dad saw a group xD

I just don't want to believe that aliens will come to destroy the earth as they are seen in movies. I've had plenty of nightmares about them. =__=


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes. I believe in unidentified flying objects.

Of, course, when you _identify_ them, I'd expect them to be rocks... or light... or fog... or pieces of something-or-other that does not contain aliens.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sabreth said:


> Coast to Coast AM


Coast to Coast rules! lol

I believe there are experimental aircraft's "UFOs"..I don't believe in aliens though.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

I believe in UFOs as much as I do in kangaroos. I've never seen either of them. I've only seen pictures and films and heard other people's testimonies.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

tiberius said:


> I believe in UFOs as much as I do in kangaroos. I've never seen either of them. I've only seen pictures and films and heard other people's testimonies.


Poor analogy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i believe in aliens but i dont believe in UFOs


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Coast to Coast rules! lol
> 
> I believe there are experimental aircraft's "UFOs"..I don't believe in aliens though.


Your Zim avatar begs to differ (ZIIIIM!).

I've been known to listen to Coast to Coast also. I'm generally a night-owl, and it's always interesting for some late-night entertainment. Some of the guests (and callers) they have are a little on the crazy side, though.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

No, not at all.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Some of you would change your mind fast if you saw what I did....a big bright green round thing lit up in the sky and moving. No explanation for it. My mom saw it too. Neither of us had seen anything like it before.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Some of you would change your mind fast if you saw what I did....a big bright green round thing lit up in the sky and moving. No explanation for it. My mom saw it too. Neither of us had seen anything like it before.


I have also seen a bright green light moving in the sky  It lasted 3-4 seconds. I checked an astronomy site and it was just a big meteor. I think it even made it to the news. What you saw might be something else. Who knows.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> i believe in aliens but i dont believe in UFOs


You shouldn't judge yourself so harshly, also, remember florescent lighting isn't flattering.:boogie:boogie:boogie

I don't rule out other life forms.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Did I read there were reports that couldn't be opened for a hundred years concerning Roswell ?

There seems to be more reports out of Nevada and NM, then any other areas? Something in the water;-) j/k or reasoning? It is interesting why there are so many reports in these areas.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Reachinghigher said:


> About 70% of Americans today believe aliens exist. With all the evidence that has surfaced because of the internet, it looks more and more like we have alien beings visiting this planet. Astronauts are coming out and declaring government cover-ups with regard to UFO's and aliens. Astronauts like Dr. Edgar Mitchel, from Apollo 14, the sixth man to walk on the moon and who also holds the record for the longest moon walk. Buzz Aldren, from Apollo 11, the second man who walked on the moon. And Gordon Cooper from Mercury 7. However, these are not the only Astronauts who testified to having seen UFO's. These men, among others whom they mentioned in interviews but could not name for obvious reasons (some of whom are deceased), declared not only the existence of UFO's and alien beings, but that aliens have been in contact with various governments of the world. Some people have asked, are they hostile? One Astronaut said "if they were we would be gone by now."
> 
> The National Press Conference Club (Project Disclosure) assembled in 2001 declared that over four hundred high ranking government employees with high level security clearance said they would testify under oath before Congress regarding government cover-ups, UFO encounters, Alien encounters, and other intimate details that they were given authority over regarding alien matters (such as documenting the approx. 57 species that are known to exist, and etc). Even President Truman admitted UFO's are real according to his statement on July 20, 1952.


i'm sure like 70% of americans also believe god exists and we all know he's just a fictional character.
and evidence being surfaced from the internet isn't exactly reliable considering how easy it is to photoshop pictures and making the subject look real.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

tiberius said:


> I have also seen a bright green light moving in the sky  It lasted 3-4 seconds. I checked an astronomy site and it was just a big meteor. I think it even made it to the news. What you saw might be something else. Who knows.


What I saw lasted a lot longer than that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

BostonB said:


> You're right. Like I said, I'd have to see something. But seeing an "unidentified flying object" does not mean that you saw an "object from outerpace". It just means that you don't know what it was. If it beamed a laser at your house or put a probe in the family dog's booty hole I might be on board. Until then you shouldn't jump to conclusions. At the same time you may be right. Right?!! Peace Earthling


Well the question was "Do you believe in UFO's?" and obviously since I saw one, I do believe. No I don't know that aliens were inside or anything like that but even if I do believe there were, what does it matter? :b


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> No, I don't believe in UFOs/intergalactic space invaders.


Do you believe in magic and/or unicorns?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Some of you would change your mind fast if you saw what I did....a big bright green round thing lit up in the sky and moving. No explanation for it. My mom saw it too. Neither of us had seen anything like it before.


Actually....now that you mention this it made me think of a UFO I DID see way back about 10 or so years ago when I was in high school. Weirdest thing I ever saw, these lights in the sky that sort of came out of a center light and moved back into the center light, did all these weird things and then sort of broke up. There was no way it could have been a plane or anything like that.

Still it must have been something explainable somehow. I don't think there is anyway aliens could be visiting this world. It would take millions of years just to make the trip at the speed of light.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

matt404 said:


> Your Zim avatar begs to differ (ZIIIIM!).
> 
> I've been known to listen to Coast to Coast also. I'm generally a night-owl, and it's always interesting for some late-night entertainment. Some of the guests (and callers) they have are a little on the crazy side, though.


Is that the one hosted by Art Bell? I used to listen to that sometimes. I tell ya, they only come out at night...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

dax said:


> Do you believe in magic and/or unicorns?


Of course I believe in unicorns. My husband is a centaur and, yesterday, we climbed a magic beanstalk to ride the giant dog from _The Neverending Story_ through a wrinkle in time in order to defeat the minotaur and save the tiny carpet people of Rugtopia. Psh, do I believe in magic?... 
Well, my friend, I believe the evidence speaks for itself.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I believe in fairies and gnomes.:yes For real. They live in their own little dimension in our world. That is why they were known for so long all over the world. People were able to see them a long time ago.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, I cannot say that I believe in the UFO stories out there. I'd have to say that there has probably been no one that has actually seen a UFO that was an actual alien spacecraft. I do think the chance of there being other intelligent life in the universe is probably pretty good though. Anyways, I think Hume probably sums up my thoughts best...

"The gazing populace receive greedily, without examination, whatever soothes superstition and promotes wonder." --David Hume

However, if any of the stories are true then it is a little concerning why so many aliens have a strange fondness for kidnapping farmers and molesting them in their spaceships


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

No.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Is that the one hosted by Art Bell? I used to listen to that sometimes. I tell ya, they only come out at night...


George Norrie hosts it now days. Art retired a few years back.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Is that the one hosted by Art Bell? I used to listen to that sometimes. I tell ya, they only come out at night...


I couldn't remember Art Bell's name yesterday, I listened to him years ago, some of the guest were out there, but entertaining. I can no longer pull the station in.

Cerberus, I was always interested in the dolphin theory;-)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Alien life - Yes
Alien life visiting the earth - No

I find FTL travel to be improbable. Any extra-terrestrials would spend generations in travel. Generation ships would need to be large enough to carry a fairly large population and would be relatively easy to spot.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Distances do not shrink, they remain constant. Time is not constant. Traveling 100 light years at .99C Would take just over 101 years. Subjective time within the vessel would be much shorter. It would not be economical to travel at such a speed. As speed increases so does mass and the energy needed to accelerate that mass. The bussard ramjet would be one possibility but has a practical limit well below C, increasing the travel time exponentially. Its not likely we will be having any visitors and any that do come will be here to stay.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I've seen objects flying that I couldn't identify. They were unidentified flying objects. May have been lint from my pocket caught in the wind. Not sure. Unidentified.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I use to believe in ufo until I stopped believing in santa claus


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I thought time slows down as you get closer to the speed of light, and then it speeds up if you ever pass it?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> Of course I believe in unicorns. My husband is a centaur and, yesterday, we climbed a magic beanstalk to ride the giant dog from _The Neverending Story_ through a wrinkle in time in order to defeat the minotaur and save the tiny carpet people of Rugtopia. Psh, do I believe in magic?...
> Well, my friend, I believe the evidence speaks for itself.


Good, just checking. Everyone knows unicorns are real, it was proven by a scientific theory in a book with a math formula and backed up by sworn testimony in a land aribtration case. And everyone believes in magic because the untruth of a reverse paradoxical theorem is in fact the opposite of the non-linear modular mechanical substrate paradigm, which states magic, in its purest form is neither formulated nor disunformulated in a vacuum. And here is the proof:


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^ nice pic


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, I do believe in UFOs. So many people have seen them - maybe they're an atmospheric phenomenon, maybe they're alien life forms. But they certainly _exist_.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Yes, I do believe in UFOs. So many people have seen them - maybe they're an atmospheric phenomenon, maybe they're alien life forms. But they certainly _exist_.


Maybe so.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I saw one once I think.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes! I've seen a few in broad daylight with my son a few years ago.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

dax said:


> I voted no because I thought you meant UFOs as in aliens coming to earth, of which there is no solid evidence of any such thing, but I do believe there are objects which have been seen in the sky and have not been able to be identified by those observing them. That doesn't mean they are from an alien world, however.


I voted not sure, for the same reasons. There are obviously unidentified objects that have been sighted by many reliable witnesses, but there's never been a shred of real evidence that anyone has ever seen an actual spacecraft manned by beings that evolved on another planet. There's no real proof that aliens aren't visiting, either, but to use that as an argument is lousy science-just like Erich von Daniken and his Chariots of the Gods. Of course, my personal theory, that many of the "spacecraft" are really secret aircraft, doesn't have shreds of evidence going for it either, so who am I to judge?

As for life on other planets, I'm certain it exists-life is pretty tenacious, so it seems ridiculous that it would only have arisen on one planet in an infinite universe. Still, I'm not sure be able to communicate with it, or even recognize it as "intelligent". We'd probably have an easier time talking to a sponge than to an alien.



Tasha said:


> Yes! I've seen a few in broad daylight with my son a few years ago.


Hey, neat! What did they look like?

My grandfather saw a UFO back in the fifties-he described it as having a cigar shape and color changing red and blue lights. I believe him. He never said he thought it was an alien spaceship, though-hence the "unidentified".


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunshine009 said:


> What do you mean an atmospheric phenomenon? Wouldn't that not be a UFO but something else? I used to think that they were all just military crafts myself.
> 
> Part ten of Chariots of the Gods on youtube which was one of the more convincing parts as I did not see enough evidence for all of the other parts. I think that that whole series puts all paranormal and cultural things as alien-oriented. I see that they are different. Pictures of people with head things could be headgear from other cultures, not astronaut wear. Also there are pictures that could be bird worship of some sort. Also pictures depicting actual angels. I discount drawings unless they are very specific enough. But the etching in the side of the mountains in South America are very interesting in that part ten of Chariots of the Gods.


Well, I mean if you identify it, then it stops being a UFO, right? I just mean anything from a brightly colored orb of energy we have yet to understand to a 'zip' to a trick of the wind.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Well, I mean if you identify it, then it stops being a UFO, right? I just mean anything from a brightly colored orb of energy we have yet to understand to a 'zip' to a trick of the wind.


I see what you mean.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Snickersnack said:


> There's no real proof that aliens aren't visiting, either, but to use that as an argument is lousy science-just like Erich von Daniken and his *Chariots of the Gods.*


lol, when I was a teenager I was really into aliens and UFOs. I actually read that book and at the time bought into most of it.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Who really knows.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Sure do. Seen them quite a few times.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

UFO's...no
If there were any life within traveling distance we would have likely found them. As for warp drive (Faster-than-light travel) that would make the chances of any alien civilization finding us extremely slim, since we would be so spread out (slim enough to be labeled impossible).
Plus why does everyone think alien life is more advanced than us, sure it makes interesting movies, but isn't it just as likely that they're all still in the stone age? In that case they wouldn't even have that thought.
As for extraterrestrial life...well life has a very small chance of forming (only one planet has life, that we know of). there is still a small chance, and statistics tend to be lies. But it would need just the right star, and just the right planet just the correct distance from said star, but there are variety of species that survive in different environments. I do think there is alien life, but in the earlier stages, maybe some small mammals, but that's about it.
Just because the universe is so large and varied, but something like Earth has such a small chance of happening that it only happened with Earth (even in the giant universe).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Duh, intelligent alien life travels by wormholes through spacetime.

And galaxies have millions to trillions of stars (suns), so do the math and see how slim the possibility is.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I think noone is coming here. Again it will be us who would find another planet and kill all the animals and junk a beautiful planet.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Below: A UFO spotted in Brazil 1958...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I do believe in UFO's. The governments of the world are covering it up. There has to be other intelligent life out there. Recently they discovered an Earth type world 20 light years from here orbiting a red star. There are other Earth type planets out there. I hope it will be in my life time we make first contact.

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/070424_hab_exoplanet.html


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

copper said:


> I do believe in UFO's. The governments of the world are covering it up. There has to be other intelligent life out there. Recently they discovered an Earth type world 20 light years from here orbiting a red star. There are other Earth type planets out there. I hope it will be in my life time we make first contact.
> 
> http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/070424_hab_exoplanet.html


:agree


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> Of course I do.:yes Like Shauna, I saw one with my own eyes.
> 
> I believe there is life out there...this universe if infinite.


No, it isn't. It's 15-billion light-years and expanding.



> I also believe that they did most of those crop circles. They were so precise. Maps of their own unviverses and planets. Its amazing.


Most of them have been shown to be hoaxes.



> Soo ...........yeah I believe in UFO's.
> 
> and astrology
> 
> ...


So I imagine you're not a christian, since astrology and reincarnation are not tenets of that faith?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I didn't until Leonard Nimoy told me there was. I'm signed up for his T-MAIL, just like email updates, but they arrive telepathically. Extremely efficient. 

Actually there are some reports from FEDEX Pilots (may be wrong company) that flew over alaska during a 5-7 year span, (late 80's?) and there is no reason to doubt what they saw and reported and have on audio tape. Are they from a different planet? Maybe, I can't say it's impossible.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

Of course I believe in UFOs. There have been sightings of flying objects that nobody has identified, thus Unidentified Flying Objects. I've seen a couple myself.

Do they belong to aliens? Maybe, maybe not, I have no idea. They could be any combination of alien spacecraft or weather balloons or military craft or whatever. 

Do I believe that there is or was life on other planets? Definitely. Although they're probably (mostly?) rather uninteresting, like microscopic bacteria stuck on some faraway planet(s). It seems kind of unlikely that we'd be the only ones around.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Reachinghigher said:


> The current known universe is 15-billion light years and expanding. Expanding into what? Infinite unexplored space? And who knows what exists beyond? Certainly there exists the possibility of alien life outside our own little corner of the known universe.


This universe does not have infinite space. You may want to pick up the condensed version of "A Brief History of Time" by Stephen Hawking.



> Regarding crop circles?
> 
> *Most* of them have been shown to be hoaxes? What about the others?


I qualified my statement because I haven't read all the crop circle literature. heh.



> By the way and grammatically speaking, the proper way to spell Christian is with a large C.


I am not orthodox or religious. So I don't fuss over that.



> According to the Bible how did the wise men locate Jesus, the babe in a manger and new born King after he was born? Didn't they use the stars to guide them to the exact location? In the Bible stars and constellations are used and mentioned throughout the ancient text.


So the bible is evidence for extra-terrestrials. humphh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Reachinghigher said:


> God is "just a fictional character?" Well, you're entitled to your opinion. However 87% (almost 90%) of Americans believe otherwise. Even President Elect Barack Obama believes in God.


I don't hold nothing_to_fear's position that god is fictional (I consider myself a "weak" atheist), but stating that many people believe something is true doesn't actually make it any more true. Really it just turns into an argumentum ad populum. If it just so happened that 60% of the population thought that all the physicists were wrong and there is no such thing as gravity, should we consider them right since they constitute a majority?



Reachinghigher said:


> Regarding the Astronaut's testimonies about seeing UFO's on their journey to the moon, along with the other information they divulged, it is highly unlikely that they are all conspiring together to lie about it. What reason would any of them have to do so?


I doubt they are conspiring together, they probably really believe that they saw a UFO. Or maybe they just want some attention? It's hard to say in some cases. But what does the evidence show? Perhaps that's the best place to start, because the fallibility of the senses and the way the mind works. People love mysteries and the unknown, and often I have a feeling people become too accepting of certain things without taking into account other rational alternatives before jumping to the assumption that it was something paranormal, or not of this world, etc.



Reachinghigher said:


> *With regards to quoting my whole post and just responding to the first two sentences,* you never stated any facts refuting the Astronauts testimonies or other factual information contained within the post.


Once again, I'm not nothing_to_fear, but I find this topic interesting so I decided to look at what their accounts of UFO's actually are. However, once I found your post I realised that really you only simply stated that their testimony was factual with no supporting links from credible sources or even a description as to what the astronauts claimed regarding UFOs. I think nothing_to_fear's response was appropriate given there was no real evidence presented to them to refute.

Regarding the claims of the astronauts you mentioned though, a brief summary can be found on the following Wikipedia pages...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edgar_Mitchell#Views_on_UFOs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buzz_Aldrin#The_UFO_and_Apollo_hoax_allegations

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordon_Cooper#UFO_claims

I have to say that none of them sound very convincing. There's some stories of lost film and independent claims of seeing objects which were thought to be UFOs (In one case the guy even seemed to mention recently that he didn't think his sighting was in fact anything extraterrestrial (Buzz Aldrin's case). This doesn't seem like strong evidence really, or is there more to it that I'm not understanding?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Two points I'd like to make, since I can never stay out of a hot topic for long:
1. Apparently this thread should have been posted in S&C; it no doubt won't be long before there is a Thread Lock Advisory. I just wanted to show off my powers of prophecy, to give my opinion more credibility.

2. Are you saying, Reaching Higher, that without believing in UFOs you cannot properly believe in the Bible? There are many ways to explain the episodes that you mentioned, not the least of which is that these were miracles and not a standard occurrence. In other words, just because Elijah merited a chariot does not mean that there are chariots somewhere in the atmosphere today.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Reachinghigher said:


> I mostly agree but not in this case. There is something to be said about majority opinion these days given so much information we have at our disposal. In the case of UFO's I more so believe the majority opinion because of most (not all) the eyewitness accounts and testimony with regard to direct contact.


I'm not quite sure I understand how you arrive to your conclusion here. The majority that you are relying on aren't the actual eyewitnesses or abductees though, for the most part. How does a large percentage of them believing something lend any truth to the eyewitness/abductee accounts?

It's a logical fallacy regardless, unless you want to argue for/against the specific evidence they have to back up their claims regarding UFOs. At that point though it's not really arguing that because "X" amount of people believe something, it must be true.



Reachinghigher said:


> The Astronauts who testified to seeing UFO's are highly educated men with military training who are taught to be extremely objective regarding their observations. I have no doubt that what they testified to with relationship to their missions in space was accurate.


I never doubted their intelligence. There are plenty of intelligent people who believe "weird" things (for a lack of a better term at the moment), just as there are plenty of unintelligent people that believe weird things. People are great at compartmentalising the different systems of thought in their brain. And to add to the problems, intelligent people are often better able to compartmentalise their thoughts because they can more easily rationalise beliefs that would, to most other people, seem completely irrational.



Reachinghigher said:


> Yes, as you stated, there is more to it that you are not understanding. Also I disagree with you and found nothing_to_fear's post was inappropriate and here's why: I gave the names of a few of the Astronauts and the name of the Project Disclosure organization which if you Google the names you can easily obtain the information I was referring to. And yes, I have seen various interviews where the Astronauts made strong claims to what they had seen however it seems they were reminded by NASA about the non-disclosure agreement they were placed under which in future interviews affected their testimony. I have done a lot of personal research on this subject over the years and have quoted from that research in my previous posts in this thread. And as I have said, I have seen UFO's first hand. I do recommend to anybody that's interested in finding out the truth regarding this subject that they actively do the research about this and draw their own conclusions accordingly. As they say on the X-Files: *The Truth Is Out There!*


Project Disclosure looks to be a bad place to go for unbiased information. Just reading their "About Us" lets you know this. Despite the claims on their site, they don't seem to be interested in the evidence. Rather, they seem to already think they have the conclusion and are trying to find evidence to tie it together, sort of like mashing together pieces of a puzzle to force it into a logical whole. This seems like the opposite way to go about this.

A link to their wikipedia page for the curious ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Disclosure_Project



Reachinghigher said:


> Wikipedia has been known not to be a strong source for information at times. You are better to Google the information on the net; also YouTube has some interesting and substantive information to offer.


You're going to find something less biased and prone to error on Wikipedia than you would on Youtube most likely. However, I only use Wikipedia to get a general idea of the subject. I'll usually look somewhere else if I want to find something more specific or if I think the information on Wikipedia is suspect.

In this case I really don't see any reason to think that Wikipedia is riddled with errors on this. In fact, I would probably expect UFO sighting and investigation websites to not include a critical analysis because it probably isn't in their interest to do so.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

huh said:


> I never doubted their intelligence. There are plenty of intelligent people who believe "weird" things (for a lack of a better term at the moment), just as there are plenty of unintelligent people that believe weird things. People are great at compartmentalising the different systems of thought in their brain. And to add to the problems, intelligent people are often better able to compartmentalise their thoughts because they can more easily rationalise beliefs that would, to most other people, seem completely irrational.


That's a good point. It used to fascinate me how otherwise fairly intelligent, rational people could believe in things like astrology or homeopathy or young earth creationism, and I just couldn't figure it out. Through reading literature on critical thinking and whatnot I came to the conclusion that it's not necessarily how smart someone is, but rather how good they are at upholding the compartmentalization walls they build in their brains. The walls get there for one reason or another, people start believing in something for one reason or another, and then they work very hard, subconsciously, at maintaining that belief in the face of any and all evidence. It's unfortunate, but the human brain seems wired to do such a thing. As you point out, smart people may be better at coming up with rationalizations.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

dax said:


> Good, just checking. Everyone knows unicorns are real, it was proven by a scientific theory in a book with a math formula and backed up by sworn testimony in a land aribtration case. And everyone believes in magic because the untruth of a reverse paradoxical theorem is in fact the opposite of the non-linear modular mechanical substrate paradigm, which states magic, in its purest form is neither formulated nor disunformulated in a vacuum. And here is the proof:


lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure. I think there is a good chance that there could be alien life somewhere in the universe. This life could be simple micro organisms, insect like, or something along those lines though. If there are intelligent aliens, I have doubts that they are visiting Earth. I'm open minded to the possibility though. There are many strange things out there. The mothman incident is a great example. Either something paranormal was going on in Point Pleasant or it was a huge case of mass histeria. Maybe a large amount of people in Point Pleasant were participating in a hoax. The magnitude of the event is interesting, even if the cause wasn't supernatural.

I'm very interested in other areas of the paranormal, so it would be a bit hypocritical for me to just dismiss u.f.o.s completely.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

What, like do I just believe that there is a possibility that life exists elsewhere in the vast universe,, or do I believe that they are visiting here regularly? Or better yet that reptilians control our planet and that most of the powerful people in the world are shape-shifting reptilian aliens


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

There was a guy that was being interviewed on some show and he said he was anally probed, so it must be true.


----------

